
Cloudatcost one time payment now has a recurring payment - drKarl
Cloudatcost updated their ToS and now for the &quot;one time payment&quot; servers now there&#x27;s a yearly recurring &quot;maintenance&quot; fee of $9. They didn&#x27;t advertise that change, just updated their ToS.
======
fuckcloudatcost
Interesting. This fraudulent company is founded by the same people as
KidsWifi.

[http://ventures.fibernetics.ca/team/](http://ventures.fibernetics.ca/team/)
[https://twitter.com/skr1px](https://twitter.com/skr1px)
[https://twitter.com/jodyschnarr](https://twitter.com/jodyschnarr)

[https://kidswifi.com/](https://kidswifi.com/)

[http://news.communitech.ca/columns/cloud-at-cost-injects-
fib...](http://news.communitech.ca/columns/cloud-at-cost-injects-fibernetics-
with-startup-energy/)

------
bigiain
Heh - just got (and paid) the invoice for this... I got a "lifetime" vps from
them in 2013 - knowing full well it wasn't ever going to be a sustainable
business that way. It's easily worth it (for me anyway) to throw them $9 a
year to help keep them afloat.

I think you're right that they didn't communicate this well - the first I
heard of it was an email from their billing department with the subject: "24
Hour Server Suspension Warning"

~~~
anonymoushn
Why did you choose to pay the invoice? Has the service ever been usable?

~~~
bigiain
Yep - I do a far bit of "stupid idea testing" and joke websites for friends to
laugh at. I use it as a VPN server sometimes. It's almost certainly hideously
over sold on the hardware it sits on, but for a lot of stuff I don't really
care... I'm happy enough with what I get from them to not be too fussed by
them asking me for $9/year for what they said I'd get for my one time $35
payment... (And I realise that I'm super privileged being able to write off $9
as "an expensive beer" rather than "the difference between making rent this
month or not"...)

~~~
anonymoushn
Ok, for me the 70% downtime means I save time by using some other provider.

------
martin-adams
I've been hit by this. I do not want to accept the terms because while $9 may
seem insignificant, who says they wont double it every 6 months?

The communication has been extremely poor.

------
fuckcloudatcost
some info about the company, noting the one-time fee.

[http://news.communitech.ca/columns/cloud-at-cost-injects-
fib...](http://news.communitech.ca/columns/cloud-at-cost-injects-fibernetics-
with-startup-energy/)

